# عروض كبرى أم عروض كبيرة



## abdalhamid

السلام عليكم يا جماعة 

من الجملة الاصح في العربي *عروض كبرى* ام *عروض كبيرة*

يا جماعة انا بقول عروض كبرى و هنالك شخص بقول عروض كبيرة 
شو رأيكم ؟؟


----------



## إسكندراني

العروض الكبرى أكبر عروض وهي مبالغة
العروض الكبيرة ليست الأكبر بالضرورة
كلاهما صحيح لكني لا أحب المبالغة


----------



## abdalhamid

شكرا كثير و صلت الفكرة


----------



## snip girl

الاوضح والاكثر استخداما وتداولا بين الناس  "عروض كبرى "


----------

